# how to you inform rider that you cant take him where he wants because of current rates



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great. 

normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.

however, if rider is already in car, how do you handler that? 

is it against uber policy to reject the ride?


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

What kind of ride is profitable at all? Just delete your app and forget about this ride share bullshit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great.
> 
> normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.
> 
> ...


Check your local laws. But in most cities it's illegal to reject the ride based on the destination. If they want to go outside of the city, then you could probably legally reject it, but again it's based on how your local laws are written.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

So Uber drivers are no better now for riders than my fellow taxi drivers, who sometimes illegally reject fares going too close -- at least in better times before Uber's invasion?


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


----------



## 1derfulnow (Jan 13, 2015)

I have yet to watch that video. However by doing so, don't you risk your rating? Almost forces you to operate at a loss in that situation.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


**** ubers policy.


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

1derfulnow said:


> I have yet to watch that video. However by doing so, don't you risk your rating? Almost forces you to operate at a loss in that situation.


They cant rate you since you havent hit start trip.

I dont know if their app would allow reporting such incidence


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

just don't accept rides from far away pings.. my limit is 8 min away


thedarkstar said:


> Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great.
> 
> normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> So Uber drivers are no better now for riders than my fellow taxi drivers, who sometimes illegally reject fares going too close -- at least in better times before Uber's invasion?


So they became what they most despised. More and more drivers are having this attitude.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Check your local laws. But in most cities it's illegal to reject the ride based on the destination. If they want to go outside of the city, then you could probably legally reject it, but again it's based on how your local laws are written.


 If uber is operating in a jurisdiction illegally does it matter?


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> just don't accept rides from far away pings.. my limit is 8 min away


I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


----------



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> just don't accept rides from far away pings.. my limit is 8 min away


The question was about what you do once rider is in car and you learn he is going too far such that you cant get ride back and consequently make a huge loss. previously at $2 per mile, you could still break even. at 70 cents a mile, you cant have dead miles


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Tell him sorry but I have an emergency and you need to get out of my car


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Legally in most places you can't reject a ride based on distance. But even if you don't have that in your area, one complaint about rejecting a ride based on destination you will get a warning. Another complaint about it you can b sure Uber will pull you.

Uber does say that you can reject if your ride goes for more than 2 hours outside of your zone and that it is ok to negotiate a return back fee if you so chose to take it. Or if the area where you are dropping the Pax has no Uber in the area. You need to be compensated for the return.

There is a link on their site that talks about that and I have seen Uber tweeting to a client about a long distance ride. That they can negotiate it with them outside of Uber for the trip back.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


Welcome to "uber time"....add at least 50% to the time it's suggesting during the ping. 
I've got pings close to home and I know there is no chance in hell to get there in "5 minutes"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Legally in most places you can't reject a ride based on distance.


Legally in most place Fubers is not following the Taxi regulations and has made it clear that THOSE regulations do not apply to App based ride sharing. Are you suggesting that THIS one is applicable despite the rest of the regulations being kicked to the curb by Fuber?


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


Uber manages which rides go to which driver. Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Uber manages which rides go to which driver. Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


Bullshit.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


_If thats the case, all the rides would be cancelled._


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> So your theory is nothing but speculation based on zero facts.


Is that the same thing as his theory is Bullshit?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning *I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted* and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


No kidding? Uber wouldn't do that would they?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


It has to be against their policy because they wouldn't have anyone going anywhere if you only did profitable runs. I had more single digit fares tonight than I usually have in a week with these new rates. Before the cuts, the only single digit fares around here were between LSU and the campus bars.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> *It has to be against their policy because they wouldn't have anyone going anywhere if you only did profitable runs*. I had more single digit fares tonight than I usually have in a week with these new rates. Before the cuts, the only single digit fares around here were between LSU and the campus bars.


*Well, they certainly will have NONE of that!*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Uber manages which rides go to which driver. Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


Would be nice...but not a true statement.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Legally in most place Fubers is not following the Taxi regulations and has made it clear that THOSE regulations do not apply to App based ride sharing. Are you suggesting that THIS one is applicable despite the rest of the regulations being kicked to the curb by Fuber?


Also a true statement. But hey in the end you risk a complaint.

We have been told here via Email we may not refuse a ride if the client has a service animal. And that we need to ensure we have a blanket on board if we are concerned about the animal ruining our seats.

That one is little touchy for me as I have leather seats and a large dog's paws would ruin the leather. But hey guess I need to pack an old blanket now as part of the rides. Just in case.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


 Yeah, right.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> We have been told here via Email we may not refuse a ride if the client has a service animal.


 Yes, got that one, too.



Actionjax said:


> That one is little touchy for me as I have leather seats and a large dog's paws would ruin the leather.


 Same here. And I had one case when I specifically moved the front passenger and driver's seats almost all the way to the front to make space for the service dog (and there was plenty of space), but after the ride was completed, and I got back to clean up as I usually do after every passenger, I noticed the traces on my seat. Well, can't blame the dog, right? Can't blame the blind woman, too. So next time I'll be sure to put a blanket on my back seat.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I was driving when I got a ping for the airport (easy address to know where is) that had an 8 minute eta. I knew it was further and I didn't accept. At that moment I pulled over and put the address into my map app and it showed 18 minute eta. That's why you can't accept pings over 5 minutes unless you are headed that way or you think based on the location it will be a good ride. I have accepted pings 7-8 minutes eta many times because I was headed that way and they've turned out to be worth it, but I dont do in the city since there are so many short fares.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> The question was about what you do once rider is in car and you learn he is going too far such that you cant get ride back and consequently make a huge loss. previously at $2 per mile, you could still break even. at 70 cents a mile, you cant have dead miles


At $2.00 per mile you were only breaking even on a long distance ride, that required driving back with no client, what are you driving? A 14 MPG SUV, uninstall.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the thing we all forget is that driving with uber, we are not much different than a weed man, drug connection, prostitute, etc.

This is why we are treated like low life hos. We transport cargo against the wishes of purportedly democratically elected officials and the lobbies who pay them. Lowering our pay repeatedly is a strategy for profits. Having others risk their financial well being and freedom for pennies apparently has its perks.

My point is you're already breaking the law in most places, so if you don't want to pick someone up, don't pick them up.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Yes, got that one, too.
> 
> Same here. And I had one case when I specifically moved the front passenger and driver's seats almost all the way to the front to make space for the service dog (and there was plenty of space), but after the ride was completed, and I got back to clean up as I usually do after every passenger, I noticed the traces on my seat. Well, can't blame the dog, right? Can't blame the blind woman, too. So next time I'll be sure to put a blanket on my back seat.


Ya can't really blame anyone in the situation. Not anyone's fault not even Uber's at this stage. That's a human rights thing and could be met with huge issues.

Just need to be a little more prepared for if it happens. Also if I find hair all over the back seat I will take some pictures and request a cleaning fee of like $15 from Uber. And tell them they should not charge the client. They can eat that cost. If it comes to that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Check your local laws. But in most cities it's illegal to reject the ride based on the destination. If they want to go outside of the city, then you could probably legally reject it, but again it's based on how your local laws are written.


I think laws are for those that operate within the law. You think we're damn cab drivers or something? 

#UberOutlaws #UberBcrazy


----------



## Mustang19 (Jan 5, 2015)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


This happens to me almost every trip as well.....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


They've been doing that forever. They started that after they quit issuing paper checks signed with disappearing ink.

After the rates went to $1.15/mile I'd sometimes watch requests from 6 minutes away tick down and expire, while sitting with an evil grin on my face, just because I could. When I started, I accepted EVERY request, everytime. Uber broke me of that fairly quickly.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ya can't really blame anyone in the situation. Not anyone's fault not even Uber's at this stage.


 Precisely!



Actionjax said:


> Also if I find hair all over the back seat I will take some pictures and request a cleaning fee of like $15 from Uber. And tell them they should not charge the client. They can eat that cost.


 Yet another good piece of advice on your side, thanks! I was, in fact, thinking of doing the same as I had found dog's hair (although not much) on my back seat. However my conscience didn't allow me to at that point, as I couldn't bear the thought that Buber could get reimbursement from the client who did nothing wrong.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Precisely!
> 
> Yet another good piece of advice on your side, thanks! I was, in fact, thinking of doing the same as I had found dog's hair (although not much) on my back seat. However my conscience didn't allow me to at that point, as I couldn't bear the thought that Buber could get reimbursement from the client who did nothing wrong.


Yep...it's one of those subjects I don't want to hit the news on. "Uber Driver hates blind people"


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> "Uber Driver hates blind people"


 "Low life scumbag Uber driver hates everything, even the blind person's service dog!"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My current strategy is to try to make the minimum number of runs for the shortest distance to get the guarantees because no trip is profitable at the current rates. 

In my area it is illegal to go to the airport which is now a long money losing trip (and I either go home empty or risk taking someone in the oppisite direction for a really long empty ride back home). I will simply tell the pax that I am not being paid enough to violate the law and they should cancel and see if they can get someone else to take them (or use lyft so I get paid an almost decent amount).


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> a better question would be , is it against uber policy to reject a ride because it is not profitable?


For uber that is.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


In that case, don't roll on it. Call the rider and tell them it turns out you are too far away, they should hit cancel on their end and you will turn off your app for a bit so they get a closer driver. That way, it won't count against you, either.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My current strategy is to try to make the minimum number of runs for the shortest distance to get the guarantees because no trip is profitable at the current rates.
> 
> In my area it is illegal to go to the airport which is now a long money losing trip (and I either go home empty or risk taking someone in the oppisite direction for a really long empty ride back home). I will simply tell the pax that I am not being paid enough to violate the law and they should cancel and see if they can get someone else to take them (or use lyft so I get paid an almost decent amount).


That's helpful, thank you. I hadn't thought the distance part through. I have been getting enough rides to get the guarantee, but sometimes I'm coming close to the guarantee.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Tell him sorry but I have an emergency and you need to get out of my car


You can also let two big farts when they tell you their destination (two bean burritos from Taco Bell at the beginning of each shift) or lean your head in the backseat holding both hands over your mouth and start hacking like you have to vomit. They usually exit quickly.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> You can also let two big farts when they tell you their destination (two bean burritos from Taco Bell at the beginning of each shift) or lean your head in the backseat holding both hands over your mouth and start hacking like you have to vomit. They usually exit quickly.


Actually, burritos, Swiss Kriss, and coffee. If you're lactose intolerant, use milk in that coffee. This combo makes for a perpetually reverberating sewage/chemical aroma that will dazzle their nose in every wrong way possible.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Or, better yet, light a cigarette. There will be that occasional rider that says "Oh great, would you give me one?" as they think free $12/pack cigarettes are included in their fare too but it's rare (they're usually restaurant/bar workers that get tipped).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great.
> 
> normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.
> 
> ...


These are private cars, not subject to rules they impose on taxis. I think you can do whatever you want, but don't turn the app on, 'cause, if it's on, you are committed and they can rate you.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Uber manages which rides go to which driver. Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


 With the hourly guarantee, I do not want long trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> In that case, don't roll on it. Call the rider and tell them it turns out you are too far away, they should hit cancel on their end and you will turn off your app for a bit so they get a closer driver. That way, it won't count against you, either.


That's why it helps to know the city well and not need an app to tell you how far something is.


----------



## ridewiththisgal (Dec 21, 2015)

chuck50 said:


> I'd like to begin not accepting rides that are more 8-10 minutes away. What I've found, however, is that the distance reported by the initial ping "changes" after I accept the ping. For example, this morning I accepted an "8 minute" ping that changed to 17 minutes once I accepted and hit "navigate." This has happened more than once.


That happens for me almost every ride. But most of the time its less time then initially pinged. A few times the drive time doubled and I considered cancelling but I didn't and in a few cases the riders just wanted to go a mile down the street so I made $3.08 on one ride that took me almost 18 miles from home.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Check your local laws. But in most cities it's illegal to reject the ride based on the destination. If they want to go outside of the city, then you could probably legally reject it, but again it's based on how your local laws are written.


i dont agree.....this is a ride SHARE. which means im sharing my ride with you if i dont want to go somewhere i aint going. i told this couple when i picked them up at 2am and they put in their destination "sorry sweety i'm not driving into this part of town at this hour" and cancelled.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

pUber_driver said:


> Uber manages which rides go to which driver. Driver's with better cars always get the long rides.


More like new drivers with 28% commission get longer higher surging fares.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

so I made $3.08 on one ride that took me almost 18 miles from home.

Call the PAx and asked destination before picking them up.. Very simple..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Nikncarlo said:


> i dont agree.....this is a ride SHARE. which means im sharing my ride with you if i dont want to go somewhere i aint going. i told this couple when i picked them up at 2am and they put in their destination "sorry sweety i'm not driving into this part of town at this hour" and cancelled.


Every city has different laws regarding this, so I'm not taking any position for you to agree or disagree with. I'm suggesting that drivers check their local laws.


----------



## priusguy (Nov 23, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If thats the case, all the rides would be cancelled._


hahahahahaha


----------



## priusguy (Nov 23, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> I think the thing we all forget is that driving with uber, we are not much different than a weed man, drug connection, prostitute, etc.
> 
> This is why we are treated like low life hos. We transport cargo against the wishes of purportedly democratically elected officials and the lobbies who pay them. Lowering our pay repeatedly is a strategy for profits. Having others risk their financial well being and freedom for pennies apparently has its perks.
> 
> My point is you're already breaking the law in most places, so if you don't want to pick someone up, don't pick them up.


i agree with prostitute example bcuz customer gets happy ending


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

thedarkstar said:


> Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great.
> 
> normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.
> 
> ...


Tell them you have explosive diarrhea and you have to go NOW.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

thedarkstar said:


> They cant rate you since you havent hit start trip.
> 
> I dont know if their app would allow reporting such incidence


Yes, riders can report an issue with cancelled trips.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

I always asks the destination, before starting trip. Several times have had a pax want to go to another city, where no uber is. At first I refused, offered to take to bus station, saying that the uber fare structure does not allow for me having to drive back empty. I was offered more money, took it. Now I tell them no, trip too far, but if they pay double fare to cover me coming back empty, I'll do it. Get a square reader and give a receipt, showing fare paid by uber app for oneway, and cash or debit card payment the way back.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Check your local laws. But in most cities it's illegal to reject the ride based on the destination. If they want to go outside of the city, then you could probably legally reject it, but again it's based on how your local laws are written.


Wrong, this is not a taxi. Its ride share, and as owner of car, I can reject anywhere I dont want to go. As we are just sharing the ride and they are paying uber, not me.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Depending on what time of day it is, I've 2 strategies. Late night I'll say it's illegal for me to be on the road that long as I'm already at 12 hours for the day or whatever. During the afternoons, I sat I've hot to be at work but will cancel do not charge rider and log off so that they can get another driver. Nobody has seemed upset and they've all said they understood


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> Obviously, with the current rates of 70-80 cents a mile, it would be charity work to drive a rider to a location where getting a rider back is impossible, especially if the distance is great.
> 
> normaly, if the ping is from far, i would ask a rider over the phone his or her destination and tell him to cancel get another ride if i felt its not worth it.
> 
> ...


My view is either you take it or quit because that is what I did and why I switched to black


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GILD said:


> Wrong, this is not a taxi. Its ride share, and as owner of car, I can reject anywhere I dont want to go. As we are just sharing the ride and they are paying uber, not me.


Imagine the rules are written in your local Public Utilities Commission rule book or whatever governs your state . in California I'm pretty sure the rules of similar to that of Taxi but I'm not positive


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

GILD said:


> Wrong, this is not a taxi. Its ride share, and as owner of car, I can reject anywhere I dont want to go. As we are just sharing the ride and they are paying uber, not me.


LOL! Enjoy telling that to the judge if you're in a city where taxi laws apply to Uber.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I saw a thread of one of the local guys dropping off somebody to Victorville, California from Las Vegas. He said he went with the trip since it takes 4 hrs for the app to cancel out. So I ran the basic math...

Vegas to Victorville is about 183 miles, approximately 3 hours. If the driver drives A 25MPG car his take home earnings after expenses would be = ???

183 miles X $1.10 = $201.30
180 mins X .20 cents = $36.00
Total = $237.30 - 25% = $177.98

Cost Per Mile for vehicle to operate (ex: .35 cents per mile (conservative guess-timate) to include gas, depreciation, maintenance ETC.

.35 cents X 366 miles = $128.10 - $177.98
TAKE HOME = $49.88/6 hours = 

$8.31 per hour TAKE HOME AFTER EXPENSES... Will you take the trip?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm refusing all trips that long now unless they are surge ones. Just don't say it's because you're not making money. Say it's because you have to be at work, pick up your kid, or have been on the road too long and it wouldn't be safe. Even taxis are subject to time behind the wheel laws and have times they have to be home by.


----------

